
Ask HN: Any advise for portfolio projects? - jellykid
I have been studying JS for 2 years in my spare time and working in general IT for 6 years. I am looking to land a full stack dev job but I feel like my portfolio is lacking. Node&#x2F;React&#x2F;Redux&#x2F;Redux-Saga are some technologies I would love to work in and have been making little projects but I don&#x27;t have anything that really stands out. Can anyone give me some example projects that I can put together to show of my programming chops?<p>Also bonus points if anyone can give me a good place to find my first position ... or even make some connections. I&#x27;m in the &quot;need experience to get experience&quot; catch 22 that a lot of people who are starting off get into.
======
ISNIT
I find the best way to build a portfolio is to attend local hackathons.
They're great not only because you will build a whole project in 2 days, but
you get to learn from professionals, make contacts, and possibly meet someone
who's hiring. Also, meetups (meetup.com) are a great way to meet local people
who might be hiring or know of companies that are.

~~~
jellykid
Thanks for the advice, I found quite a few hackathons a few hours away. I'll
have to take some time off so I can get something substantial under my belt
and meet some people.

